# Nyx Uk



## Luceuk (Apr 30, 2009)

I was in a shop in Sunderland today called Joplings and as I walked in I noticed there is a big stand of NYX products. I haven't seen them anywhere else in the North East. Apparently they have just got the range in and its selling very well.

Prices are for what I got, I can't remember any other prices but they had lashes, blushes, nail polishes, eye shadows, lip pencils, glosses, eye lashes, pressed powder and more.

Eyeshadow trio - £6.95
Blush - £6.95
Lipgloss - £4.95
Diamond Sparkle lipsticks - £5.96
Eye Pencil - £3.95

Just looking at them now I've noticed they all have CRM Trading UK, GU 236 which when I googled turned out to be a wholesaler. 

Also I heard TJ Hughes are selling cheap Stila so I went in and got loads for £25. So it's been a good shopping day!


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 30, 2009)

Ahh I picked up loads of Stila goodies from TJ Hughes too! Theres a shop near me that sells NYX too. Apparently there is an outlet store in Braintree, Essex that sells NYX too.


----------



## Lovely Gia (Apr 30, 2009)

I got Stilla as well!!! My TJ Hughes had really nice Victoria Beckham lipliners for £2.00. I bought one!! (I know its Victoria Beckham) They also had Playboy make up which has lush packaging


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 30, 2009)

I saw Victoria Beckham stuff but I didn't look at it, I'll have to go back. I want more Stila anyway.


----------



## nongoma (May 2, 2009)

SUNDERLAND?!?! OH MY DAYS!! i am so there! thank you for the info!!!


----------



## foizzy (May 4, 2009)

What's TJ Hughes? Is there on in London?


----------



## RedRibbon (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foizzy* 

 
_What's TJ Hughes? Is there on in London?_

 
TJ Hughes is TK Maxx.

They have a lot of Stila stuff in the ones I have been too, in the Ealing branch they had everything selling for a pound but there was a limit on 10 items per customer but as I was with my brothers I made them both buy 10 items too.  The makeup is really really good, I can't understand why they're going bust.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 4, 2009)

Are you not just getting TJ Hughes mixed up with TJ Maxx, the original US name TK Maxx goes by? 

This is a link to their website which has a store finder function. There's a branch close to me but I've been actively avoiding it since hearing about the Stila bargains - I want them but I can't justify the huge haul I'd no doubt come out with!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 4, 2009)

I was always told that the London equivalent of TJ Hughes was TK Maxx, that's where I'm getting my information from.

Plus, I justified it on a "how much money I've saved" basis, not a "what I really needed" basis!


----------



## silencemylips (May 4, 2009)

I went into the TJ Hughs in Newcastle & the Stilla was just a total mess, I couldn't find anything usable =( 

_RedRibbon - TJ Hughes is a totally different store to TK Maxx. 

Actually, when I was in Durham TK Maxx, I saw Eyeko palettes & a couple of NYX goodies
_


----------



## Scots Lass (Jul 21, 2009)

I was om TJ Hughes in Dundee & it was exactly the same and so was the Playboy make-up too. It's such a waste!

Does anyone know if there's any where in Scotland that stocks NYX? I've been getting a friend from the US to ship it but I'd love to get some more.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2009)

Love Make Up - Authentic and Genuine Cosmetics from Clinique and More

they have started selling a couple of nyx products but people seem to snap them up quickly


----------



## LouLou69 (Jul 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if joplings is still selling NYX?


----------



## tropicana (Aug 12, 2009)

I've bought a few things from here and now she's selling some NYX

Posts quickly too.


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

Ooooh NYX in the UK, this is good news! I usually get jumbo pencils and stuff off Ebay.

xoxo


----------

